# 2004 Chevy Suburban Lt 2500



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

We sold our camper and now the truck is for sale - $19,500 SOLD!

2004 Chevy Suburban 3/4 ton with 8.1 and 4.10 gearing. It has 64,000 miles and includes the remaining 100,000 mile extended warranty to May 2011.

Thanks,
Lee & Terrie


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We nearly bought an excellent 2005 Suburban LT 2500 with 8.1 and 4.10 for 14k about 18 months ago. The 3/4 burbs are great tow vehicles - I am sure you will sell your quickly!

Curtis


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

We love our 3/4 ton Burb!

You shouldn't have any problem selling it.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

You will have no problem seelling that truck. Jelly Donut just got one yesterday and it has the 69k and the smaller 6.0 motor adn the dealer was trying to talk him out of it, because he was offered over $20k. Sooooo. Don't sell yourself short, cause these are a hot commodity. No pun intended.

Jim


----------

